# 30 Inches On The Nose



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

I got a beach house this weekend out in Surfside. We fished the Jetty on Saturday, and all in all it was pretty slow. I managed a small keeper spec on live shrimp in the morning, went back to the house, ate lunch, and headed back out. I switched to a silver spoon in the afternoon. I made a cast on the channel side and thought I had snagged a rock. Then my real started screaming. I thought it was going to be a jack or a big mackerel, but when it broke the surface I was shocked to see that it was a trout. Thanks, Eric for getting a net under her. I will have pic's when I can resize them.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I HOPE YOUR ENTERED IN THE STAR TOURNEY.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Wow, great story. Congrats. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

What did she way?? Are you in the STAR??


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's the first pic. Please forgive the goofy look on my face.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dang nice fish. Wish it were me.


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sweet Action said:


> What did she way?? Are you in the STAR??


I didn't get to weigh her. I didn't have a scale down there with me (I won't make that mistake again), and I cleaned her shortly after the photo's were taken. I am not in the Star. I should have been.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! Real nice fish.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats on that "Catch and Grease" fish!!! I bet she tastes good!!!!


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

CPG! Catch, Photo, and Grease!

Nice fish, too bad you weren't in the STAR, that might have taken it to the house!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! thats a lifetime fish for some,you should get a replica made.Great catch.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

one day


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great catch!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I doubt it................. I bet she tastes good!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

DatDude said:


> I doubt it................. I bet she tastes good!!!!


[/QUOTE]She tasted great!


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

One of these days I hope to get my 30 incher. Trout that is.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Sure she did, and Gar is even better.....


redfishflyfisherdds said:


> Congrats on that "Catch and Grease" fish!!! I bet she tastes good!!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

lizking32 said:


> Here's the first pic. Please forgive the goofy look on my face.


Is that you Mike E?

Nice catch!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nice!!!!


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

hilldo said:


> Is that you Mike E?
> 
> Nice catch!


Not Mike. My name is Rob G.


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

I thought that was you Rob! Thanks for the invite. LOL!!! I can't belive you didn't tell me about that yet. Wait til I see you again. This is Kevin...


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice fish ! You don't see many like that! Well done!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great fish, congrats.....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats on a beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

You ate her ?, your kidding right ?

In the remainder of your lifetime, maybe, just maybe the fishing Gods will allow you to catch another fish like that one....maybe, if your very, very lucky. She sure would have looked good on your wall....lol. Congrats on the fish, she's a nice one.


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> You ate her ?, your kidding right ?
> 
> In the remainder of your lifetime, maybe, just maybe the fishing Gods will allow you to catch another fish like that one....maybe, if your very, very lucky. She sure would have looked good on your wall....lol. Congrats on the fish, she's a nice one.


I plan on having a replica made. I did think of doing a skin mount, but I don't have the funds at the moment, and a replica can wait indefinitely.


----------

